# Black Friday Deals 2015



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

A lot of Black Friday deals revolve around jewelry, electronics, some clothing, etc. -
not a lot of stuff I care about. I'm curious to know what Black Friday deals are out there for preppers/homesteaders that "mainstream" shoppers won't care about; what deals there are that don't make for a sexy front-page ad. I've included below a starter list of those sort of items, but don't let the list limit your thinking!

smokers
canning jars
animal feed
bedding
carhart jackets/coveralls
roofing nails
Lumber/plywood
PMs
Wax/paraffin
Gas cans
Chain saw accessories
Dutch ovens
Anything from Lehman's 
Reloading supplies



Over the next few days, I plan to start populating with what I can find. If you know of any items along these lines, please feel free to chirp in and share with the group!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rural King is having pretty good sales. If you see page 9, you get free Duracell batteries after rebate.
Page 13 has marine batteries about $14 off the normal price.

https://blackfriday.com/stores/rural-king/ads/black-friday

Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 1
Page 1
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 2
Page 2
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 3
Page 3
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 4
Page 4
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 5
Page 5
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 6
Page 6
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 7
Page 7
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 8
Page 8
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 9
Page 9
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 10
Page 10
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 11
Page 11
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 12
Page 12
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 13
Page 13
Rural King Black Friday 2015 Ad Page 14
Page 14
Advertisement

Advertisement

Well, I tried to not just post a link. Apparently, I just don't know how


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

*Bass Pro*
Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40" smoker (reg $350, sale $200)
Barnes & Noble
30% your choice of any item (excluding nook stuff and lego items)
50% off select titles

*Cabelas*
Winchester Military-Grade Buckshot 5 shells (reg $5, sale w/ rebate $2)
Lyman Case-Prep Xpress (reg $130, sale $95)
Frankford Arsenal Quick E-Z Tumbler (reg $50, sale $30)
20% off all Nosler reloading products
25% off all Ruger 10/22 BX Magazines
Save $40-$80 off Cabelas Carnivore Series commercial grade grinders
Save $80-$100 off Cabelas dehydrators, slicers, and stuffers
Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30" smoker (reg $230, sale $140)

*Dicks Sporting Goods*
All regular ammo (except .22LR) is BOGO 50%
50% Field & Stream tents, sleeping bags, and cots

*Gander Mountain*
Chikat 20* mummy sleep bag (reg. $90, sale $45)
Masterbuilt 30" smoker (reg $280, sale $140)
50% off most GM stuffers, dehydrators, slicers, grinders, and food sealers
Save $100 on all Honda generators
Save 15% on all reloading bullets, brass, and powder (no mention of primers)
RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Master Reloading Kit (reg $400, sale $250)

*Groupon*
Duracell Batteries 48-pack ($62, sale $17)
Thunderbolt 45-watt solar panel kit (reg $200, sale $135)

*Radio Shack*
Garmin NUVI 55LM (reg $130, sale $90)
Garmin NUVI 65LM (reg $160, sale $120)

*Rural King*
Folgers 30.5 classic roast coffee (reg $10, sale $6; limit 6)
24 gun safe (reg $600, sale $400 and additional $100 RK rebate)
Jeans are BOGO 50% excluding Carhartt and RK brands
DPMS Oracle (reg $550, $450 after RK rebate)
Tannerite exploding targets 10-pack, ½ pound (reg $35, sale $27)
FREE Energizer batteries 16-pack (sale $10, RK rebate $10; limit 4)
Camp Chef Dutch Oven/Skillet set (reg. $45, sale $35)
10% off all guns and ammo in stock

*Tractor Supply Company*
100# Manchester Tank Propane Cylinder (reg. 130, sale $100)
44" proplane smoker (reg $300, sale $250)


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Costco has Eneloop batteries on sale.


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Remington is also having a sale on line. http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/rebates-and-promotions.aspx

Follow the link & scroll down.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think it's related to Black Friday, but my local Meijer had most canning stuff 25% off.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.slickguns.com/black-friday


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Just posted it in another thread here.
$500 rebate on top of a $200 price reduction.
a Scout II FLIR for 1300 bucks!!!

http://www.jrhenterprises.com/FLIR-Scout-II-240-FLIRscout.htm


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Palmetto State Armory (PSA) is having a really good black friday sale on alot of items. You indicated reloading, Dies, press kits and once fired brass all on sell with prices I haven't seen in years especially the brass and dies.


----------

